# Good place for fit issues near Denver



## TooManyToyz (May 2, 2008)

Looking for a place to take my wife in to get her bike fit adjusted. Need a place that can handle leg length issues without costing a small fortune. She's a beginner so I know her fit will change again in 6 months as she gets more fit and flexible.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

TooManyToyz said:


> Looking for a place to take my wife in to get her bike fit adjusted. Need a place that can handle leg length issues without costing a small fortune. She's a beginner so I know her fit will change again in 6 months as she gets more fit and flexible.


Not sure what a small fortune is to you, but this is probably the best bike fit you'll get in the area. Not cheap though and in Boulder not Denver

http://www.bch.org/sportsmedicine/bike-fit.aspxhttp://www.bch.org/sportsmedicine/default-sports-medicine.aspx


----------



## TooManyToyz (May 2, 2008)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> Not sure what a small fortune is to you, but this is probably the best bike fit you'll get in the area. Not cheap though and in Boulder not Denver
> 
> http://www.bch.org/sportsmedicine/bike-fit.aspxhttp://www.bch.org/sportsmedicine/default-sports-medicine.aspx


Yeah, great place. That's where I went last year to fix my 13mm+ leg diff. Finally able to ride road no pain after 4 years of misery. It's a bit more than we need for my wife though. Maybe if she's riding a lot more next year.


----------



## wuggabugga (Oct 3, 2005)

Try Campus Cycles on the corner of South Washington and Evans and ask for Mark Velat, owner and Serota fit certified, I believe thet run $120.00 for the fit. He did mine and I've been a happy camper.

http://campuscycles.com


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Vecchios is the first and last word in road bikes for me, um, other than rbr, of course.

vecchios.com


----------



## wuggabugga (Oct 3, 2005)

Agree with Vecchios! Only problem every time I go to the Peoples Republic of Boulder I get a parking ticket for having my bumper 3mm over the parallel lines on the street


----------



## Chupalt (Sep 5, 2008)

I would go see Todd Carver at Retul in Denver. Their prices are better than boulder center for sports medicine and their 3D motion capture system is better as well.


----------



## tmwhitmore (Jul 9, 2009)

I was very well fit at University Bicycles in Boulder (9th & Pearl). They helped with leg length differences and severe foot alignment (duck footed) issues. Highly recommended.

Tom


----------



## Icculus (Mar 14, 2007)

Hans at the Bike Source in Littleton/Highlands Ranch area...Right off of C-470 and University.


----------



## tour (Jun 4, 2008)

i saw scott at big ring in golden. he was very good at listening to what i wanted, and putting it to a bike. i do not race, but i log a lot of miles at a decent pace. he gave me a little more comfort than a racer would want, but not very much more. the fit was great, but his ability to listen to what i wanted was the best part.

i think he charges 100 for a fitting, and its not charged if you buy a bike from him.


----------



## SicBith (Jan 21, 2008)

Hands down best, mellowest fitter Corky at Green Mtn Sports off of Morrison east of 470. Great shop, fit, spin, and power analysis.


----------



## CO Road Bike (Jul 8, 2009)

Does anyone have any experience with Tom at Bicycle Village in Littleton? They seem to have good prices ($35.00 for 30 minutes, $70.00 for 1 hour, etc.).


----------



## SicBith (Jan 21, 2008)

no experience, but big box shops usually mean ok service. What do they use for fitting? The Specialized system, or a Serrota system, or a computer analysis including watts, spin, and cadence. The price is great, but are you getting what you need for the money?


----------



## ProudDaddy (Apr 19, 2006)

I'll second Todd Carver at Retul. Just was in there a couple weeks ago for a fit and the 3D fit system is pretty cool. He did work at the boulder sports center with AP for a few years too.


----------

